
Love the Fig - Petiver
http://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/love-the-fig
======
SAI_Peregrinus
"And when he saw a fig tree in the way, he came to it, and found nothing
thereon, but leaves only, and said unto it, Let no fruit grow on thee
henceforward for ever. And presently the fig tree withered away." Matthew
21:19

"And on the morrow, when they were come from Bethany, he was hungry: And
seeing a fig tree afar off having leaves, he came, if haply he might find any
thing thereon: and when he came to it, he found nothing but leaves; for the
time of figs was not yet. And Jesus answered and said unto it, No man eat
fruit of thee hereafter for ever. And his disciples heard it." Mark 11:12-14

God hates Figs.

In all seriousness, figs are very interesting plants. They're easy to grow in
a variety of climates. One of my neighbors growing up in southern California
had hedgerows made entirely of fig plants. It was the most delicious fencing
in the region.

~~~
pyed
In Quraan, Allah swore by figs and olives.

وَالتِّينِ وَالزَّيْتُون . سورة التين آية ١

~~~
gsmethells
I think Allah has the right of it. I love Fig Newtons and figs!

------
gkya
I've figs in my garden, they never had wasps in them, but ants occasionally.

~~~
jeffnappi
Are you sure they are ants? Fig wasps apparently look quite a bit like ants!
[http://www.figweb.org/Ficus/images/sur_wasps_emerging_400.JP...](http://www.figweb.org/Ficus/images/sur_wasps_emerging_400.JPG)

~~~
astraelraen
Some areas in the US can't support fig wasps due to the temperature. There are
fig varieties that do not require fig wasps. I have two in my backyard.

------
samantha1905
What color is it supposed to be when it's ripe

